# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  *******

## IronClydes

Has anyone tried V A L I A N T pharmaceutical out of the states? I am curious as to their quality and how it would compare to Alin shop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

